# DP/DR after bad lsd trip



## MrBurton510 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello everyone! My DP/DR came from two bad LSD trips (June 20th and July 4th) that were very frightening. First week after the bad trips, I had night terrors about how LSD ruined my life and I wouldn't be normal again for about a week. I woke up every morning having severe panic attacks and uncontrollable thoughts that scared the living SH!T out of me! I never experienced a panic attack and I didn't know what the hell was going on. I was experiencing insomnia and that seemed to make DP/DR worse. I noticed the derealization when I was running at a lake that I always go to. Everything that once brought peace to my mind felt so unreal and unfamiliar.

My thoughts would automatically bring up LSD with everything and I would have mini panic attacks because of this weird thing happening to me! I was so depressed because I was living such a normal life. I was very outgoing, enjoyed everything, and was a very confident person. I drop out of school because I couldn't focus at all and talking to people was extremely difficult.

Fast forward four months now, feelings of DP have been gradually fading with proper diet, sleep, exercise, and abstaining from any mind altering substances lol. I would say I feel about 30% better. I'm going back to school during the spring semester and I'm trying to find a job. I'm just thankful for having a supportive mom to help me through this difficult time. I just can't wait to get better so I can go back to what life was like before all of this happened. This sucks... lol but i know I'll get through this. I didn't know LSD could do this :/


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Well LSD didn't really do it, an anxiety disorder most likely is what did it. Most of us here have near textbook identical experiences to what you describe, yet the way of getting here somewhat varies from LSD, marijuana, life stress etc.


----------



## MrBurton510 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've actually been feeling more like myself since yesterday! After chilling with a friend and talking about his relationship issues, that somewhat brought me back.. I'm not exactly sure how that worked but I don't mind!

I would say i never really had anxiety before. I was very confident and could easily talk to people. I just feel like the two bad trips, back to back in a short period of time, really took a toll on me.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah I strongly believe socializing is the only true cure for DP/DR. When we suffer this acute stress and start thinking 'weird', we need to be around other people to make us grounded and to have some 'reality relay' as I call it. Alone you have nothing to compare your reality against hence your thoughts can start to get really weird real quick.


----------



## MrBurton510 (Oct 27, 2015)

Alex617: Thanks for the comment! I also believe socializing is key to cure DP/DR.

I've been seeing drastic improvements when I go out more, and since I started juicing fruits and vegetables. I highly recommend buying a juicer! I believe it helps speed up the process to recover! I feel less anxious and I have more energy to do things. I'll keep posting my progress! I'm also going back to college starting 1/22. I feel more comfortable with attempting school, and i also feel like it'll help keep me busy! I have way too much time on my hands -.-


----------

